
How We Use Docker To Continuously Deliver MicroServices - benjaminwootton
http://contino.co.uk/use-docker-continuously-deliver-microservices-part-1/
======
benjaminwootton
Happy to answer any questions on this guys though I'll go into more technical
detail next time.

We're massive Docker fans so keen to promote the cause and hear other peoples
experiences.

~~~
reitanqild
while the site seems to be responsive design, no content showed up in my
Firefox on Android.

Edit: works in mobile Chrome

~~~
jamiesonbecker
Also no content shows up at all without allowing Javascript (ie Noscript).
This will absolutely kill SEO, even SEO that interprets Javascript (ie Google)
-- Google can't tell if you're hiding content from search engines on purpose
or not, so it's a huge, huge red flag if they can even read it.

------
decwakeboarder
What (if anything) are you using for cluster management? I would love to
migrate some of our existing VM clusters to docker, but the management tooling
once you get past a single host seems to be lacking.

I've looked at CoreOS + Fleet which seems like a great architecture, but lacks
a UI. Shipyard seems more basic on the architecture front but further along on
the UI side.

~~~
benjaminwootton
We have a stateless architecture so the task is generally just to push X
containers onto Y machines.

We use Ansible to distribute the containers onto he right servers.

Because it's HTTP/REST, most of our service discovery comes from pointing at a
known set of EC2 load balancers, but we talking about etcd or Zookeeper for
config management and service discovery.

There is more to do here and it's the missing piece of the puzzle, but you can
get quite far without a Fleet/SERF type abstraction layer.

~~~
AndrewVos
I've just started working on a new project that does this sort of stuff, and
have been using it for deployment for a few weeks. Might be useful to you:
[https://github.com/AndrewVos/garrison](https://github.com/AndrewVos/garrison)

------
lemcoe9
Doesn't Docker make it very clear that they do not intend for Docker to be
used in production right now? Something to this effect: "Please note that
Docker is currently under heavy development. It should not be used in
production (yet)."

~~~
csabapalfi
Still Spotify, Ebay, many others and us (Contino) have it in production and
use it happily.

It's not officially production ready*

*but it works really well

------
xyzzy___
The text is very, very difficult to read.

